# Surface rust treatment



## sparky6911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi All

I'm currently part way through the prep work of my MX5 with a view to have it ready for its re-spray in early august.

I have put a thread together over in projects and restorations http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=288119

One thing that I thought I wise to deal with while I have half of the body off is the areas hidden by other body panels.





































These have surface rust and nothing that can't be ground out, however I thought it also wise to treat then with something like bilt hamber hydrate 80 or similar

Does anyone have any advice on the best ways dealing with this?

Many Thanks

David


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Don t know if you have access to POR-15 in the UK , but did some spots on my former SE R Altima Nissan & it was great .

I ll try to find the link .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Here s what I used : but youu can order larger sizes of needed products : http://www.por15.com/SUPER-STARTER-KIT--Black_p_11.html


----------



## sparky6911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Sprocketser


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

No problem , too bad that no pix were taken , the results were surprising to say the least .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Look into youtube for por-15 demos .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Make sure to order silver paint also , the kit comes with black paint only .


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

bilthamber.com


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Grind out the heavy stuff and Naval Jelly the nooks and crannies.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would give Bilt Hamber a call. If you have good access their Deox gel will easily remove all surface rust without damaging the metal. BH are very helpful people and all the occasions I have phoned them and even reduced the number of products I have order from them


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Have you checked the drainage from the rear of the soft too? My dads had rust due to them being blocked. It needed most of the rear quarters cut out, rust treated and panelled back together. Big awful sucky job!! Hope yours goes well, they're worth the effort (so says my dad).


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Por 15 is good stuff.
I wouldn't use hydrate 80 on the underside of the car again. Get back to metal with deox gel and then cover it with electrox or etchweld, then top coat with their epoxy, dynax ub or dinitrol 4941


----------



## sparky6911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I spoke to Pete Hamber this morning, going for the electrox patch repair kit which includes surfex HD, deox-gel, electrox. I'm also going for dynax S50 for the sills and box sections.

Martin, your dad is right on all counts they are great little cars but the sill repair is a horrible job, both of mine have been done. We had to cut out the Inner and Outer Sill along with the middle support structure and completely replace with new metal to took about 3 weeks of evening to get it done hence treating all these areas with the Dynax S50 as I don't want to go through that again especially as we should have a completely sprayed car in the next few weeks if all goes to plan


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ooo that sounds like some graft there!! Sounds like you'll nearly have a new car by the end of it all. Keep us updated 😊


----------



## sparky6911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Todays delivery means I have a very busy weekend ahead, not that it wasn't going to be anyway.










Huge thanks to Bilt Hamber to getting it to me so quickly, I only ordered it about 3 yesterday and it arrived before 9 this morning amazing service with technical advice from Pete Hamber himself.


----------

